# Buying a home in Cyprus



## internationalhunt

Have you bought a home in Cyprus? If so, we'd like to put your story on TV! 

HGTV's House Hunters International is looking for energetic individuals, couples and families who are passionate about their search for a new home or vacation property abroad. This hit series takes viewers behind the scenes with a real estate agent to decide which international home is best for you! We’re looking for upbeat personalities and interesting stories. If this sounds like you, apply now!

We are currently casting in multiple countries around the globe. Send an e-mail with your name, phone number, location and attached photo to househunterscasting[at]leopardfilms[dot]com, and we’ll send you additional information.


----------



## Veronica

internationalhunt said:


> Have you bought a home in Cyprus? If so, we'd like to put your story on TV!
> 
> HGTV's House Hunters International is looking for energetic individuals, couples and families who are passionate about their search for a new home or vacation property abroad. This hit series takes viewers behind the scenes with a real estate agent to decide which international home is best for you! We’re looking for upbeat personalities and interesting stories. If this sounds like you, apply now!
> 
> We are currently casting in multiple countries around the globe. Send an e-mail with your name, phone number, location and attached photo to househunterscasting[at]leopardfilms[dot]com, and we’ll send you additional information.


This post has been moved to the Expat Media request section.


----------

